# Clowns in Portsmouth



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.tristateupdate.com/story/33167327/portsmouth-police-advise-of-clowns-in-the-area Better realize that they are in ******* territory,,,


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea really. They've been spotted in Steub as well. Pretty stupid !


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Cops say they can get them for inducing panic, disorderly conduct, aggravated menacing and some others if children are around. Even saying people can shoot them if they come on their property and feel endangered. Time for the crap to stop,,,,,


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep..if someone came at me or my family with a x....glock time....sorry later


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Insane Clown Posse!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's jacked up. Why would anyone think that's this is funny.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not much scares/intimidates me. But Aa axe wielding clown comes at me. It will more than likely be the last thing he ever did


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

What are these people thinking? They're asking for trouble! I can't really think of an easier way to get shot. Something bad is going to happen to one of them and their response (if they live) is going to be- I thought it'd be funny. Morons!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> What are these people thinking? They're asking for trouble! I can't really think of an easier way to get shot. Something bad is going to happen to one of them and their response (if they live) is going to be- I thought it'd be funny. Morons!


 The morons ar doing it at night too. I have quite a few neighbours concerned about it


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

oh man....trying to make a few bucks from youtube....lol...get a real job. the clowns are going to get hurt really badly. whether by a gun or by their own axe.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Sickos.............

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-37455073


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Frontier *justice. *Clowns have been spotted in a lot of places lately. And all you want to do is shoot them. I'm not the brightest person and not near smart as all of you. But dont you think all these clown sightings might have something to do with a new Halloween movie?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Frontier *justice. *Clowns have been spotted in a lot of places lately. And all you want to do is shoot them. I'm not the brightest person and not near smart as all of you. But dont you think all these clown sightings might have something to do with a new Halloween movie?


No, the clown sightings have something to do with supidity !


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here ya go


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd like to know the first clown's intentions. Maybe they have a web site or something. But I'd say some of them have their own intentions. But wielding an axe is a little overboard.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

They try that crap around me or my family the cops are going to get to arrest a clown fritter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Frontier *justice. *Clowns have been spotted in a lot of places lately. And all you want to do is shoot them. I'm not the brightest person and not near smart as all of you. But dont you think all these clown sightings might have something to do with a new Halloween movie?


Movie or no movie. Chasing people with axes? Showing up on some strangers doorstep with a weapon? How do you justify this behavior? 
Your post is one of the most ridiculous posts to ever be posted on ogf. How am I to know that that are promoting or celebrating or anything else that has to do with a movie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There was "creepy clown" sightings in another state posted up on here some time back. These clowns were simply just walking the streets with black balloons an other non violent props. That i can see around this time of year into Halloween and i even find funny. Im the first to hide in the dark an spook my kids or wife.loll its a blast! 
But there is a line.ha an bozos has crossed it...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Picture from a passerb







y posted to Facebook.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Im sure we will hear about him in the news later.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

It's all fun and games till they get there ass kicked.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

The sad thing is they prey on the weak and elderly. This needs to stop.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The sad thing is that when someone is sick of it, and finally Knocks the snot out of one of these idiots , they'll probably get in trouble for assault or something and the clown will win a civil lawsuit.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i guess, if they were holding a weapon, they deserve whats comin to 'em, but if some dummy just wants to walk around in a clown costume...theres nothing wrong with it, its stupid, but nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard they escaped from the Circus cause they were not getting paid. I'm afraid they are lost souls at this point.



Roscoe


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Frontier *justice. *Clowns have been spotted in a lot of places lately. And all you want to do is shoot them. I'm not the brightest person and not near smart as all of you. But dont you think all these clown sightings might have something to do with a new Halloween movie?


I wouldn't care if it's a clown costume or a Nuns outfit...an axe, machete or ball bat, if someone gets close to me or mine in a threatening manner with a weapon its game on. Period!
We can discuss their reasoning for threatening/intimidating later. 
But I assure you, given the chance, I will not take the time to open up a lengthy dialogue to try and analyze the mindset of this assailant. Or whether this assailant ( or person pretending to be an assailant) is serious or just some idiot that doesn't realize that when it comes to the safety of my family, I (as most) don't take that lightly. 
Seems more and more people nowadays have either forgotten, or are just to dumb to realize that people have a right to defend themselves. 
Call this 'not bright' if you want to, but contrary to some lines of thought , I do have the right to defend myself against someone with a weapon acting aggressively towards me BEFORE he/she actually sinks the weapon in me or a member of my family. 
You pull a weapon on a cop...you should get shot.
You pull a weapon on a non LEO...same should happen.
These kind of 'games' is where the saying:
"Play stupid games...win stupid prizes", comes from.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I wouldn't care if it's a clown costume or a Nuns outfit...an axe, machete or ball bat, if someone gets close to me or mine in a threatening manner with a weapon its game on. Period!
> We can discuss their reasoning for threatening/intimidating later.
> But I assure you, given the chance, I will not take the time to open up a lengthy dialogue to try and analyze the mindset of this assailant. Or whether this assailant ( or person pretending to be an assailant) is serious or just some idiot that doesn't realize that when it comes to the safety of my family, I (as most) don't take that lightly.
> Seems more and more people nowadays have either forgotten, or are just to dumb to realize that people have a right to defend themselves.
> ...


Game on? Game over with me......


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I think this is just a fad that will soon pass, same as streaking, and rolling (toilet paper in the trees thing) was years ago. I don't worry about the clowns near as much as I do the people driving down the road texting. Now there are the people who will flat out kill you and your whole family..I will admit though the clowns are playing a dangerous game ...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess it's time to ban the assault clown suits


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Couple of articles explain some of it. We can always blame France! LOL... 

From some of the other "news" that I gleaned about this; some of these fools are trying to lure children into the woods, others are peeping Toms (no offense Saugeye Tom, you're ok for a white guy ), others are aggressively approaching people and/or intimidating them or yelling at them. Then ones walking around with bats and/or axes, Whoa Nelly! If there's a new movie that's being promoted by all this, perhaps the evil clown should have some promotional material that's easy to see by onlookers so they KNOW it's about some dumb movie and not some nut case in the park with a bat or axe, whether real or fake. As others have said, I don't care if you're dressed as a clown, Barney the Dinosaur, a TeleTubby, or if you're dressed normal. Approach me in a threatening manner, especially with something that can be used as a weapon, and bad things will happen. But not to me. 

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-clowns-are-scaring-people-in-multiple-states

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/10/clown-killer-quest-ce-que-cest/382092/


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wellington just issued a zero tolerance for "Clowning". It is almost unbelievable that some jack wagons think dressing like a sadistic clown is cool.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Clown sighting at the school in new Boston jumping out of a tunnel at ppl half hour ago. This school is in front of a hill and a creek. I went to school there and it is more or less a burb of Portsmouth


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Someone should kick that clowns azz.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Me thinks people need to lay off the facepage. Thats about the only place I'm guessing this "recent phenomenon" is running rampant. Gotta love a 24hr news cycle.

And as far as taking out any "assailants", make sure they are actually assailing something first would ya? Someone just standing there looking scary isn't necessarily a threat.

Keep in mind, they have Leprechauns down in Mobile Alabama...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like a couple of Clowns attacked a man somewhere North of Dayton at 4:30 in the AM. All I heard he hit one of them in the head with a baseball bat. I'm sure more will come out.


Roscoe


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If they come to visit me or the family the clown won't be happy to see what's waiting for them.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh Lord! This clown thing is going to get more interesting before it goes away.

When I get a chance to fish the GMR and/or other public waters I'll be keeping my eye out. If anyone is out fishing and sees one of these clowns, get some pics. If they start showing up where we fish it would be nice to know. I'm sure Trailbreaker will be the first to spot one right after he sees a carp jump and talks to River Dave, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They finally attacked someone in Greenville. ....open season now. Dumb azzez


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They finally attacked someone in Greenville. ....open season now. Dumb azzez


This might be the 1st report of an attack here in Ohio but is not the 1st report since all this 'clown' stupidity started. 
There was an earlier report out of Georgia that a knife wielding clown chased a 17 and 11 year old girl from a store parking lot to their home.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They finally attacked someone in Greenville. ....open season now. Dumb azzez


Looks like this dude got hit with his own bat. LOL. Mind your business and leave the clowns alone or u might end up getting clowned yourself! The clowns have just as much right to walk around looking scary has we do. And I'm sure some of you guys are walking around looking pretty scary and might actually benefit from a little face paint..................


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Now one in Franklin chased a female to her apartment. ....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bet she goes for her permit soon


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

At the rate this stupidity in happening, I predict there will be some sad singing and slow walking in the very near future.
Just bound to happen.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wouldn't want to be wondering around at night in a clown outfit, good way to get ventilated if you get my drift.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Walking around at night in a clown outfit is fine. Whatever floats your boat. 

Chase my kids, try to lure them in the woods, come toward us with a weapon of any sorts.... bad day for you bozo.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Wouldn't want to be wondering around at night in a clown outfit, good way to get ventilated if you get my drift.



That is, if you get him first.
Tom says one chased a chick in to her apt. in Franklin. That's close.
Wonder what they have planned for Halloween, if they are still around?
Gotta put the Dogs on 'em and unmask a few and find out what's up!!!!

Roscoe


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just now on channel 10 they flashed a quick pic of a clown breaking into a car. Don't know where. They said details at 5.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Bozos gonna be hurtin for certain if he tries to harm me or my family. They're either on drugs or wired wrong.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That's what happens when you Clown around.


Roscoe


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

ErieIslander said:


> Bozos gonna be hurtin for certain if he tries to harm me or my family. They're either on drugs or wired wrong.


I think we are all Bozo's on this bus.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

leeabu said:


> I think we are all Bozo's on this bus.


To each their own


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A few years ago on the way to Erie I would see a man in Tiffin and he was always dressed like a cop/cowboy/fireman and was always waving at people passing in cars. He always seemed very friendly. Haven't seen the guy in a year or so. He seemed nothing at all like these morons of today..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> That's what happens when you Clown around.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Lol that looks like Ronald McDonald. .the girl in Franklin was a mess...said she thought it was gonna rob or assult her


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

would like to think that have a fairly good sense of humor, and try to be tolerant of everyone. if literally dressing like a clown "floats your boat", uh, okay, it`s still America as far as know. BUT if perhaps you are DUMB enough to start threatening/ ambushing/ or deliberately acting in a socially unacceptable manner do not care if you have on a Bozo costume, a ski mask, dress like Captain America, the Noid from Dominos, Luigi from Mario Brothers, Miss America or Mickey Mouse you just took your personal safety into your OWN hands. will certainly call 911 but in the mean while the " Insane Clown Posse " wanna- be BETTER "make it count" because I am going to...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol that looks like Ronald McDonald. .the girl in Franklin was a mess...said she thought it was gonna rob or assult her


Maybe he was trying to hook her up with a coke and a smile?? #clownlivesmatter


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh no! It's spreading!

Apparently a school bus driver saw a clown menacing some kids at the bus stop in Fort Wayne this morning. 

http://wane.com/2016/09/29/bus-driver-calls-police-after-clown-scares-kids-at-bus-stop/

What a world... Just when I thought I had seen it all, now maniac clowns are on the loose all over the country!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Spike Dog said:


> Oh no! It's spreading!
> 
> Apparently a school bus driver saw a clown menacing some kids at the bus stop in Fort Wayne this morning.
> 
> ...


Could it be.... No way.. Uh, are they










Hold onto your whoopie cushions boys, we may be in for a rocky ride here!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm thinking this is a new gang. 

Maybe another should be formed to combat these clowns.

They could be called the ' Batmans'

Then instead of having the Crips and the Bloods...it will be the Clowns and the Batmans


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I Hate Clowns! And now this? This clown thing really isn't that new.Back in the 90's there was a group of child molesters, doing the same thing. Luckily these clowns are still in prison or dead. Although one did make it to Malaysia, but he was found dead, his throat was slashed. Now that I call a happy clown


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Well....one of the sob's ran after kids on the playground at my granddaughters school yesterday. Got it on tape. They are getting smart. ...gun free zone....


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Not a knuckle free Zone though.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Heard on the news that, a lot of these clowns have been rounded up in six states. I don't know what their agenda is, however, I don't think it's in the public's best interest for people to dress up as clowns and cause panic and fear.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

There were several schools in the news this morning........................ and i wonder how many were copycat kids just trying for a day off


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The


hatteras1 said:


> There were several schools in the news this morning........................ and i wonder how many were copycat kids just trying for a day off


 One in huber...north of dayton was a adult


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

One will end up getting shot sooner than later.


----------



## Minnie Heather Goins (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you friends
I get a lot of information in this group
keep good posting & excellent pict


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flatty01 said:


> One will end up getting shot sooner than later.


 Yep ! Unfortunately Somebody with a CCP will end up taking one out before this goes away. I hope these idiots figure out that they're playing a very dangerous game.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmmm, I mention "Clowns Lives Matters" marches and my post gets zapped. Interesting... Didn't say anything out of line or any different than any of the other posts on this thread.

BTW, Ronald McDonald is still in witness protection.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


>


With a bow!!! $$$!!#!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


>


Back straps???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Hmmm, I mention "Clowns Lives Matters" marches and my post gets zapped. Interesting... Didn't say anything out of line or any different than any of the other posts on this thread.
> 
> BTW, Ronald McDonald is still in witness protection.


A tad to contraverisal


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


>


Don't think I would mount that one.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Don't think I would mount that one.


Good shot! did he go far?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bluefinn said:


> Good shot! did he go far?


Wasn't my trophy...but I hope not.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

They say if you are attacked by clowns you should go for the juggler


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

SConner said:


> They say if you are attacked by clowns you should go for the juggler


Ha ha your clever


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

beaver said:


>



Which one are you Beav??


Roscoe


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Which one are you Beav??
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Believe it or not, that was sent to me by my mother who has Facebook, because I do not. Haha


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/kille...y-ram-10.10-main&utm_term=WOS Main Production


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

The the link was an email I received. Guy bow hunting had a clown walk in on him. No idea if it is real or someone just going for attention.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Every fall I see a few clowns in the woods but they are normally wearing camo  
I think that's probably a hoax, I don't know many people brave enough to harass an armed hunter 
Curious what would you do if he started up your tree with a knife ?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Every fall I see a few clowns in the woods but they are normally wearing camo
> I think that's probably a hoax, I don't know many people brave enough to harass an armed hunter
> Curious what would you do if he started up your tree with a knife ?


Send him back down with an arrow...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Every fall I see a few clowns in the woods but they are normally wearing camo
> I think that's probably a hoax, I don't know many people brave enough to harass an armed hunter
> Curious what would you do if he started up your tree with a knife ?


He'd bleed.....alot


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

beaver said:


> Send him back down with an arrow...





Saugeye Tom said:


> He'd bleed.....alot


I was thinking pee bottle first  --might make him think things over.
I doubt any of the " clowns" are even stupid or brave enough to try something that dumb.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't know about shooting a clown who comes on your property because you feel threatened. I mean, if a person can come onto your property and tease a dog that is tied up, get bitten, guess what? You will get sued. Ask your home insurance agent.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> I don't know about shooting a clown who comes on your property because you feel threatened. I mean, if a person can come onto your property and tease a dog that is tied up, get bitten, guess what? You will get sued. Ask your home insurance agent.


True..but if a person comes on to my property brandishing a knife. ....so sorry


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> True..but if a person comes on to my property brandishing a knife. ....so sorry


Of course


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

garhtr said:


> ......
> .....
> Curious what would you do if he started up your tree with a knife ?


Assuming you mean during bow season....I would be begging him not to climb up my stand ladder as I pulled my CCW.

Shotgun / rifle season...I'd be begging him as well while he stared down the business end of what I had with me.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe some of these clowns have a death wish?! If real, that video is of someone who is "derailed" in one way or another! Mercy!


----------

